
Show HN: JellyChip – social networking for a cause - Leafmew
https://jellychip.com/
======
pedalpete
Is this really a social network? You're doing 'social networking for social
good', why wouldn't you say that.

Though I'll admit, from your home page, I don't completely get it and am not
enticed enough to sign-up.

I'm curious, why does the cartoon of a guy on your homepage have two shades of
brown to his hair? It looks odd, and at first I thought he was wearing a
kippah, and then looking at the quite covered girl, I thought maybe it was a
religious site... hope that helps.

~~~
Leafmew
Hey pedalpete, yes I'm really trying to build a social network. It's at the
most basic state but there are a number of social elements I would consider
'social networking' (profiles, friend requests, chat). 'Social networking for
social good' is referenced on our social media and help center - hope that
helps.

All good about not being enticed to sign up! Thanks for the feedback though -
will take it on board.

------
empressplay
I'd personally be a lot more comfortable using the site if you guys were a
not-for-profit -- it's hard to know what percentage of the fees charged for
surveys actually translate through to what the users donate. Without that
transparency I think you'll find it hard convincing people to use the site
regularly.

~~~
empressplay
Also and IANAL but as someone who lives in Victoria part of me really thinks
you should have an actual lawyer go over your business model and just make
sure you're kosher. I'd worry that there could be an interpretation that
you're de-facto contracting employees, since you're effectively paying people
to fulfil a service you're on-selling (the surveys) by allowing them to
'spend' the money on 'gifts' (to a charity, true, but I'm not sure it
matters.)

It may all be cool, but you really do want to be 100% certain about that.

~~~
Leafmew
Thanks empressplay - we've covered everything with our lawyers (well hopefully
everything for now).

